# First Ackie



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

well i had to do it i got my first little Ackie so hell cutes will post some pics up of him and his house when he settles alittle


----------



## Jande (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

and his new Palace 4x2x2 reptile one tank


----------



## JrFear (May 7, 2012)

lucky i cant wait to get mine!


----------



## sarah1234 (May 7, 2012)

Gorgeous I already love him to bits! 
(Ima little jealous but i wont tell ya )


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ray,
Mate congratulations on buying yourself a little hot eating machine.
Given the right heating requirements they are very active & very entertaining & a pleasure to watch.
I had a mature pair that were housed in a 4 ft fish tank with mesh lid & high heat up to 45 to 50c at thier rock stack during daytime hours & cooler other end. There is a thread somewhere that shows this & if you can't find give us PM & will see if we can send you some pics.

I love the little critters, so exciting & they are so excited. Just be prepaired for thier food requirements & a lot on here will give you all of thier advice on food requirements, just ask them.
I found that thier favourite food was the feeder roaches & when you put them in thier enclosure be prepaired for some entertainment. Mate they will eat all sorts of stuff but fresh is best.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## dannydee (May 7, 2012)

I love ackies, brilliant little lizards. Remember to keep his humidity up and keep him hydrated!

Monitors and dehydration: - Reptile Forums

The Dwarf Monitor thread  - Reptile Forums


----------



## JAS101 (May 7, 2012)

cool ackies are on my next " to get list "


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ray, these are the pics i was talking about.
At that piont where the lizard is basking would get to about 45 to 50c in summer & about 5 to 10 degrees less than that in winter.
In my opinion they love the heat & may only come out to bask like that for short periods at a time, but when they were able to do this they were very active & ate a lot of roaches. But when filled they might lay under the heat for 10 to 15 minutes digesting & soaking up the heat.


----------



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

hey Ian,
Thanks for the gr8 advice, i got him a basking spot set up and have read all bout the humidity  so looking forward to some fun lol
heard they like a little bite or 2 lol


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 7, 2012)

raycam01_au said:


> hey Ian,
> Thanks for the gr8 advice, i got him a basking spot set up and have read all bout the humidity  so looking forward to some fun lol
> heard they like a little bite or 2 lol



Mate the couple that i had where very good, when you could catch them. But i left them mostly alone unless i was claening cage. When your BHP bites you then that is worse than accie.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

yeah i can imagine, lets not go there lol i have had a few little tags from the small fellas so i can only imagine wat a good tag from a big fella is gunna feel like  s far really happy wiff the little fella


----------



## zeke (May 7, 2012)

id love to get an ackie whered you get yours fron?


----------



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

a bloke down the gold coast way! got him this morning, gr8 little fella


----------



## zeke (May 7, 2012)

sweet as how much he set ya back


----------



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

massive $200

i was happy as  he is a great little fella


----------



## zeke (May 7, 2012)

serious wow you were lucky! i havent seen them go that cheap


----------



## raycam01_au (May 7, 2012)

zeke said:


> serious wow you were lucky! i havent seen them go that cheap



yeah matey was stocked n was driven up from the coast for me, good bloke he was 

cant wait to see how he goes 

Ackies little HUMID love shack lol
combined basking lamp and ceramic heat emitter, sexy as freshly misted, mmmmmm feels like Darwin on a hot barmy nite









OMG SORRY HAD TO POST but i FREAKING LOVE MY ACKIE

SUCH A LITTLE CUTIE little attack machine hehe

wat a character lol best thing i have done, 

juss had to share lol


----------



## sarah1234 (May 10, 2012)

Did u end up finding the little hiding expert?


----------



## raycam01_au (May 10, 2012)

yep in the end piece of a bamboo piece i had in there had me worried the little bugger lol
he was out and about today looking nice n plump so obviously eating well 
great looking little beast


----------

